# How much do E. mysteriosus go for?



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

I fancy a pair.

Not in that way you freaks.

Them or pums. Can't decide.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Pums are supposedly tricky for thumbnails and you seem a little retarded.


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pums are supposedly tricky for thumbnails and you seem a little retarded.


K'you.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Deansie has a trio bought them from dartfrog i think but somewhere in the region of £80-100 each for the mysties. Pums aren't cheep either to be honest. Would go for some Ranitomeya species first.

one of my R. Vanzolinii


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Pums are supposedly tricky for thumbnails and you seem a little retarded.


:lol2: I love you sometimes, Morgan.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Stop showing these Jez lol very jealous!


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Ranitomeyas do nothing for me


----------



## sambridge15 (Nov 22, 2009)

I think I may try out a thumbnail soon...i wish dartfrog would open a souther branch they seem to be the only place with a good variaty of frogs


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Morg :notworthy:.... jezz i will rob 'em........ flanny: i think jez is damn close maybe ya could shave a tenner off 'em (ron behave ) i adore misties to whom i am referring. But i don't know how big the gene pool is or for that matter how many came in under such well mysterious circumstances (shoot me ) , i am guessing this gene pool thing might be the key to which are the easiest to keep,if there 'ome is right they'll do eh?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> Morg :notworthy:.... jezz i will rob 'em........ flanny: i think jez is damn close *maybe ya could shave a tenner off 'em (ron behave )* i adore misties to whom i am referring. But i don't know how big the gene pool is or for that matter how many came in under such well mysterious circumstances (shoot me ) , i am guessing this gene pool thing might be the key to which are the easiest to keep,if there 'ome is right they'll do eh?


?????????


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

there you go flanman from my old stock just for you


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

richie.b said:


> there you go flanman from my old stock just for you
> 
> image


They are so yummy. How much did you sell 'em for?


----------



## richie.b (Oct 27, 2008)

ipreferaflan said:


> They are so yummy. How much did you sell 'em for?


cant really remember now sold that much those couple of weeks around £200 for the pair i think
you can pick up froglets for around £80 or £90 if you can find them


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

Ron Magpie said:


> ?????????


 sorry kiddo thought youd jump on the s word or did i flommox ya about the genes bit?


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

soundstounite said:


> sorry kiddo thought youd jump on the s word or did i flommox ya about the genes bit?


Nope, the genes bit made perfect sense- I've raised it before.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

what pums were you thinking of? pums are not that hard to keep in my opinion the difficulty arises in breeding/frog-let raising. They require very small food items and like stu was saying quite often it is hard to obtain frogs from different gene pools. 
I keep some Oophaga Pumilio Guaramo 








but there is loads of different morphs of pum out there
Pumilio Morph's


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Flan have you seem in real life and/or heard them call?

When spending that much I think it's definitely worth it. I don't like the call of O.Pumilio much and I've never liked the Jeberos Imis until I saw them in the felsh, but they are awesome.


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

like morg said pum call is annoying! chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp chirp!!!!! lol
Pum calling


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

What are your Vanzos like?

My faves are prob p.bicolor.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

YouTube - Strawberry poison dart frog (Dendrobates pumilio) calling in Costa Rica


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

The vanzo's call is nice trill not anoying like them pums and dosent call all the time


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Blimey. I love tons of those morphs.

Bluejeans was what I was going for but I wouldn't say no to:

Red Frog Beach
Eastern Inland
Purpura
Escudo
Almirante
Uyama River
Darkland

Never seen them IRL but if I was buying them then I'd see them beforehand. I don't mind the call!


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

40 Lambert and Butlers and half a pack of polos.


----------



## soundstounite (Sep 6, 2009)

ipreferaflan said:


> Blimey. I love tons of those morphs.
> 
> Bluejeans was what I was going for but I wouldn't say no to:
> 
> ...


 have a look at the bastimintos town like little jaguars they are so lovely our fav pum morph...will have just don't know when...bummer


----------

